# Track connections.



## RyanMac (Dec 29, 2011)

Hwta do you guys use for connecting the power leads to track. My past experience has been with atlas c80 track using their connectors and soldering. I plan to be using flex track, so do i just solder to the bottom of the rail?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Soldering the feeders directly to the outside of the rail is the way most do it (I do).Just make sure that your soldering tool is hot enough so that solder melts right away to avoid melting the plastic ties.Try your skills on a scrap piece of rail,after a couple,you'll see this isn't difficult to do.Keep your solder to a minimum so that ballast will likely hide most of it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The easy way is to solder the power leads to the outsides of the rails.
Some guys even solder to the bottom of the rail joiners then install, that to me is too much of a headache.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Put a small wet sponge (or paper towel wad) on either side of your work solder area. It'll act like a heat sink, and help to prevent melting the plastic ties.

TJ


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

NIMT said:


> The easy way is to solder the power leads to the outsides of the rails.
> Some guys even solder to the bottom of the rail joiners then install, that to me is too much of a headache.


In our house Christy does all the soldering and she solders to the bottom of the joiners. She leaves the joiners together the way come in the package and secures them upside down with masking tape and then solders them. It doesn't tkae her long either. Then when I get ready to use them, I seperate them and install them on the track. Though the solder she uses does not require flux, she uses flux anyway. She says it holds better. She does a great job and I have never had one of her solderings work loose. 

Routerman


----------

